
Vitally important coronavirus questions remain unanswered - mrfusion
https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-carlson-vitally-important-coronavirus-questions-remain-unanswered-here-are-some
======
sigmaprimus
Nothing better than a little red meat from Fox's Tucker Carlson for Saturday
breakfast!

He makes a few good arguments but nothing that hasn't been asked before.

I'm surprised he didn't ask: Why the 44 million uninsured US workers should
stay home and go broke, just to keep the hospitals that they cant even afford
to go to, running?

Maybe that would be a bit too close to Socialism for any Fox news anchor to
ask!

